# Alternative zu  Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850?



## derphil89 (6. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag,
leider hat sich die Grafikkarte in dem  PC meines Bruders verabschiedet bzw. die Kühlung:  1024MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 2x Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 

Welche Alternative gibt es dazu?  Preislich sollte es  sich  um die 100 € bewegen, wenn das ginge. Es werden  Spiele gespielt, die allerdings grafisch nicht ganz so aufwendig sind (Minecraft z.B.).

Diese Komponenten sind verbaut:

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

400 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze3R Systems R490 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz1024MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 2x Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/sAMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single (2x)Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium inkl. SP1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM/SB 

Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Für 100€ wäre nur eine AMD R7 260X drin, und da wäre es gut, wenn man die 2GB-Version nimmt und ein paar Euro mehr zahlt - diese hier zB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ooler-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_960855.html 

Die 7850 ist allerdings ca 15% schneller als die R7 260X, aber mehr Leistung kriegst du erst ab ca 150-160€


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch immer den Gebrauchtmarkt im Auge behalten.
Grafikkarten werden heute einfach viel früher abgestoßen, weil/wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. 
Ich glaube, das bewusste Verkaufen von Hardware mit beginnendem Defekt geht eh zurück.  

Bei 100€ bewegt man sich, im Falle Nvidia, bei der GTX660Ti (2GB, aber asymmetrisch!). 
Das AMDsche Äquivalent, gleiche Preis- und Leistungsklasse, wären die HD7870 bzw. deren Refresh, die R9 270(X).


----------



## derphil89 (7. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für 100€ wäre nur eine AMD R7 260X drin, und da wäre es gut, wenn man die 2GB-Version nimmt und ein paar Euro mehr zahlt - diese hier zB 2048MB HIS Radeon R7 260X iCooler Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> Die 7850 ist allerdings ca 15% schneller als die R7 260X, aber mehr Leistung kriegst du erst ab ca 150-160€



Danke für deine Hilfe. Welche Grafikkarte wäre denn für etwa 150 € zu empfehlen?



svd schrieb:


> Ich würde auch immer den Gebrauchtmarkt im Auge behalten.
> Grafikkarten werden heute einfach viel früher abgestoßen, weil/wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.
> Ich glaube, das bewusste Verkaufen von Hardware mit beginnendem Defekt geht eh zurück.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2015)

Für 150€ bekommst du noch nicht ganz eine R9 270X - aber 160€ HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die ist halt dann ca. 50% schneller als eine R7 260X und ca 30% schneller als eine AMD 7850. 


Für 145€ wäre eine R9 270 drin, die ist ca 20% schneller als eine 7850: PowerColor Radeon R9 270 TurboDuo OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270 2GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und für 140€ gelistet eine R7 370 XFX Radeon R7 370 Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R7-370P-2SF5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die ist ähnlich - aber grad nicht zu dem Preis auf Lager.


----------



## derphil89 (8. Juli 2015)

Noch eine letzte Frage dazu: Passt die  2048MB HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock Aktiv denn ins Gehäuse?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2015)

Da passen welche bis 26,5cm rein  3R System R490 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   , und die HIS ist nur 21cm lang - passt also. Es gibt auch andere R9 270X, die max 26cm lang sind, aber die sind teurer. Kann aber sein, dass die dann leiser wären, falls Dir bzw. Deinem Bruder das wichtig ist


----------



## derphil89 (9. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da passen welche bis 26,5cm rein  3R System R490 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   , und die HIS ist nur 21cm lang - passt also. Es gibt auch andere R9 270X, die max 26cm lang sind, aber die sind teurer. Kann aber sein, dass die dann leiser wären, falls Dir bzw. Deinem Bruder das wichtig ist



Haben die jetzt bestellt.  Vielen Dank für die - wie immer - schnelle & kompetente Hilfe!


----------

